# Santa Goat



## Goat of Many Colors (Jan 12, 2010)

Too bad I did not have this picture before Christmas to make cards!

I had this hat on to keep warm but it kept falling in my face so I stuck it in my pocket.  "Sugar" our new doe was very intent in getting it out of my pocket so I just stuck it over her horns.  Maybe her head was cold too!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## hoosiergal (Jan 12, 2010)

so cute


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 12, 2010)

How adorable she is!!!!


Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------

